# NREMT skills testing in Dallas area



## dry-fly (Dec 4, 2011)

Can anyone give the names of some testing sites for NREMT skills in the Dallas Fort Worth area?   I'm aware of the search feature on the Registries website, apparently there are some not listed..

Thanks!


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 4, 2011)

I know that NCTI does the testing regularly, I did mine through Methodist where I went to school.


----------



## dry-fly (Dec 4, 2011)

yep, I just graduated from Dallas Meth.......don't get me started on them.:roll eyes:  Thanks though...I'll check NCTI


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 11, 2011)

dry-fly said:


> yep, I just graduated from Dallas Meth.......don't get me started on them.  Thanks though...I'll check NCTI



Methodist is one of the best programs in Dallas, some of the graduates are hit or miss, but compared to many of the others, it is certainly in the top 3.

I personally enjoyed it and would recommend others to go through their program.


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

Usually the NREMT website has all the dates and testing agencies.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 20, 2012)

Where you in class #51? (@ dry-fly)


----------

